# Paph Paul Parks 'Dark Matter'



## paphioland (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2011)

Amazing petals!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 23, 2011)

nice petal length! what is the cross?


----------



## hchan (Mar 23, 2011)

It's actually a primary hybrid: adductum x sanderianum. I agree, petals to die for


----------



## Wendy (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh boy...that's nice! I want. :drool::clap: Oh wait....I do have one but it's small and a few years from blooming size. :sob:


----------



## valenzino (Mar 23, 2011)

I was missing you posts Paphioland...as usual top of the top quality!Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2011)

That's one impressive PP! What streamers!


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 23, 2011)

oh... those petals.........


----------



## labskaus (Mar 23, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! They go on and on. Wonderful!


----------



## emydura (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW. Sanderianum really dominates for petal length in that hybrid. It seems even longer than MK.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 23, 2011)

Loong petals :drool: !!! Jean


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2011)

another killer. well bloomed to say the least.


----------



## jblanford (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW! That's 'AWESOME', thanks for the show... Jim.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2011)

when I take pics I don't like shadows cast, in this case it really shows off those petals! :drool::drool::drool:
Fantastic plant well grown!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 23, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## John M (Mar 23, 2011)

WooHoo! That's wonderful!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 23, 2011)

sweet :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## Carper (Mar 23, 2011)

That's one amazing PP, with stunning petal length.:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2011)

Amazingly gorgeous!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: The flies are gonna have to climb a very long ladder to get to the pouch..


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW! Those are very long petals! Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cool! Didn't know there were hybrids that kept the long petals like that. What are the measurements?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2011)

Nicely grown. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2011)

Truly amazing!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 24, 2011)

Spectacular!!! :drool:


----------



## Dido (Mar 24, 2011)

one for the wishlist, like the petals


----------



## Heather (Mar 24, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## cattmad (Mar 24, 2011)

really nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## toddybear (Mar 24, 2011)

Unreal!


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2011)

Talk about a plant getting it's freak on.
Loving the obscene petals.


----------

